# 28 point buck



## manascar (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is a picture of a buck my cousin sent me.He was killed in eastern Iowa.He said it had 28 points and scored in the 240 range.I'm not much of a deer hunter but i thought ya'll might enjoy the picture.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Lawdy!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for thinking of us. Thats a great buck.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

WOW...what a deer! That guy is officially ruined - he needs to find another sport to take up.

Thanks for sharing the pic with us.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

lucky man!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*WOW*

Holy Smacks! That's a buck! I mean what do you do after you kill a deer like that? How in the world do you top it?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man...lol, I don't know what to say. Wow.

TH


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i could not have shot that with a bow, 

i would have been shaking to much when i saw it.


----------

